# finger grips???



## black_headed_mon (Feb 12, 2012)

hey guys wondering what shops would sell adhesive finger grips for sliding glass doors,more to the point what shop would be cheapest and still look good...


cheers bhm


----------



## maddog-1979 (Feb 12, 2012)

enter, stage left.......

Virides....Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 12, 2012)

Maddog beat me to it! 

I've used the acrylic finger grips from virides and couldn't be happier, they now do steel ones .... another thing to add to the shopping list LOL


----------



## Kc_read (Feb 12, 2012)

thinking of buying some for mine they look they'd go well on my enclosure


----------



## Virides (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help getting the word out there - we want to be on the shopping list for new and upgrade enclosures 

Plenty of large and small snake and lizard sliders in stock. There is a limited supply of Stainless steel snake sliders - we can get a new batch cut if required. Stainless Lizard sliders still may be a while away since they cost considerably more to manufacture - see how it goes.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 12, 2012)

Virides, do you have anything similar to these sticky finger grips that are on the Visionarium tanks.
Ive been after 24 of these ones for ages because they slide under the sliding glass easily and dont obstruct it at all.


----------



## Virides (Feb 12, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Virides, do you have anything similar to these sticky finger grips that are on the Visionarium tanks.
> Ive been after 24 of these ones for ages because they slide under the sliding glass easily and dont obstruct it at all.



We have these Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements and plenty in stock. They are a total 2.5mm thick. Both the large and small sliders are 2.5mm

The large sliders are more comfortable for adult sized hands where as the smaller sliders are intended for children.


----------



## Shaggz (Feb 12, 2012)

Next spend on the project I am on is heating and then after that I definately want some of them antaresia grips 
;0


----------



## gosia (Feb 13, 2012)

If you want a cheaper option, I just got clear plastic hooks from woolworths. Looks good, does the job and only cost me $3.60


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 13, 2012)

I haven't seen anything to beat virides fingergrips. Cheap stick on hooks may do the job but they look like ........ Cheap plastic hooks 

I used virides antarsia finger grips on a tank that was a gift. The first comment after "wow" was 'where did you find those handles' ... I think that speaks volumes about how good they look!


----------



## AirCooled (Feb 13, 2012)

I have bought a few of the virides fingergrips,for the design,the price,the enclosure enhancement,I won't use anything else.Just make sure you have steady hands,once they are on,bad luck if you screw up,they won't move.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 13, 2012)

use a small amount of tape to place the (unpeeled) finger-grips on the 'right side' of the glass.
on the 'wrong side' of the glass use a texta and mark two lines where the nose and tail tip end. Then using a ruler and draw a line past the nose and tail line so it looks like this. --|----------|-- (it will be vertical not horizontal if you glass is already in the tank) 
Working from the 'right side' , untape the fingergrips, and wipe the glass with some metho to clean it prior to stick down. Dry thoroughly !
Hold the finger grip at the nose and tail tip with your thumb and forefinger on one hand, remove the backing tape and carefully place the grip over the marks using the --| as a guide to the nose and tail tip placement Once you've attached it to the glass don't try moving it, you won't without destroying the glue. 
I used a couple of "bulldog" type clips to add a bit of pressure overnight but I don't think it was needed, just my usual overkill to things LOL

I doubt you'll find anyone who's disappointed with virides finger grips !


----------



## Virides (Feb 13, 2012)

I can say that none of these comments are paid for, just happy customers


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 13, 2012)

Virides said:


> I can say that none of these comments are paid for, just happy customers



What ? there was an option to get paid :shock: Now you tell me  

yes, i am a very happy (unpaid) customer and happy to tell anyone who asks 


and i'm pretty sure they slid between two 5mm glass doors without any problem (in standard 'bunnings' plastic 5mm track) but if youre worried about the glass hitting the handle on the other sheet of glass just put a piece of timber in the track to stop it hitting the end of the track at the opposite end to the handle ... its easily removed for cleaning and stops the door 'slamming' at the end of the track 

I dont think i explained that very well :|


----------



## maddog-1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Virides said:


> I can say that none of these comments are paid for, just happy customers


sorry virides, i'm not a customer....i'm sure i would be happy if i was tho  

i just get my glazier to grind finger grips , cos i'm cheap like that


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 13, 2012)

last time i asked for pricing for ground finger grips I was quoted $10 per grind........ then i found virides...... the large sliders (sorry, i keep calling them finger grips) are the same price but give a unique look to the enclosure. I bought other stuff as well so the postage worked out minimal. 


There i go with the unpaid commendations again


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 14, 2012)

Personally, im only after the 24 small rectangular ones , they were $2 each, so I need $48 worth.
Dont really want to pay nearly $200 for them.
If I only had one or two enclosures, Id definitly go for Virides slides.
Hopefully, someone, (Jason) will be at the expo and be able to help me out.
Goiing back to Bunnings today to see what I can bastardise.


----------

